# Kitteh says Hello from Halifax!



## Geek_Chick82 (Mar 21, 2009)

Hi Everyone!

First post, just saying Hi to everyone  My name's Tina and I'm the fur-mummy to Lancelot The Fluffy:










He's a big dope and I love him! Sadly, he's been having some vet issues, which is why I'm approaching this forum now. That and he's my first fuzzball and I want to keep him as healthy and happy as possible.

Cheers!
~Tina~


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome!!

Sir Lancelot is GORGEOUS!!!!


----------



## Elan (Aug 10, 2012)

He sure is!


----------



## Geek_Chick82 (Mar 21, 2009)

Thank you! Your babies are adorable as well!

(He's cute and he knows it. Bad combination


----------



## Ragdoll_Joy (Jul 13, 2012)

Hello from Moncton! We are so jelous that you have a Petcetera!!! We go down at least once a month to take a look at the cat trees and such!


----------



## Geek_Chick82 (Mar 21, 2009)

Ragdoll: Petcetera's great! You definitely get more bang for your buck than other stores. I've also become a huge fan of Pet Valu and all their fancy stuff


----------



## SpellQ (Dec 12, 2010)

Hey I'm also in Halifax! Welcome! Lancelot is gorgeous. 

My fave local store is Best Friends (either location).


----------



## blovekhi (Aug 8, 2012)

@Geek_Chick82 welcome to the forum


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Welcome to the forum! Lancelot is absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## pterodactyl (Aug 13, 2012)

cute!!!!!!


----------



## misaac (Aug 9, 2012)

That's a handsome boy you have. I hope you find the info you're looking for. I've found this site to be a great source of information in the short time I've spent so far.


----------



## CountryCat (Aug 13, 2012)

What a very pretty boy you have! Welcome to the forum!


----------

